# Google- Is this simple barley drink a cure for IBS? - Express.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Is this simple barley drink a cure for IBS?*
*Express.co.uk*
The 66-year-old grandmother's life was ruled by her *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), which caused crippling pains, bloating, wind and chronic diarrhoea, and meant she could never be far from a toilet. Ordinary activities such as going on holiday, eating *...*
GP not punished for cancer mis-diagnosis<nobr>NZ City</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

